# my new goat barn and superspools



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, we finally finished it- the goat barn deluxe, with stuccoed spools and matching stuccoed roof they can go on. they loooove it, luckily. It was heckalot of work. Kept me busy during the recession.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a great yard. What a great idea using stucco. I used roofing shingles. They wear out. Some nails coming through, and the black color is hot in the sun. You did a good job.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I like it, let us know how they hold up to the happy users.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

More like the durability testing committee. Yes, I am a bit of a stuccophile, having had a business in the past making cement products. I love stucco. I call it the frosting of the construction world. Some of the new bagged mixes hold up great in my experience. You have to put down a tyvek layer first, then an expanded metal lathe layer, then the stucco,(don't add too much water, read the directions)and it is really pretty bomb proof as long as there is some slant to the surface so water doesn't sit on it. Of course, where I live we don't get hard freezes that would cause cracking in hairline fractures. That could be challenging.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice, and it looks good. The shingles tear off a lot.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Stucco is a great idea! Cuzco is not usually allowed next to the house, but when he does get near it our stucco siding is like a goat magnet. He scratches his whole body and head along the rough wall to get out the itches, and he especially loves the texture for sharpening his horn. I'll have to keep this in mind for when I build a new goat structure!


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

That is SWEEEEET!
More pics and a layout of the Barn would be cool.
I thought about Stucco for my roof but I figured between the cold and the boys it would't hold up.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad to share. I'll try to take some pics of the mangers and describe it better later. I have to run off right now to my volunteer job-horse handler at a local horse rescue- but here is a photo of the front. Basically, it's four stalls, one with a gate (for mr. bossy/piggy) with plastic strips hung over the fronts to keep the wind out, light in. There are built in benches in the stalls for them to relax on.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice! I like the fact that the goats can climb on the roof too.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought I had made a big mistake when Gyro my boer goat was on the roof and saw some apples on the ground behind the barn, and jumped! It's about 9'. He was fine though. He is very gymnastic and was the first goat up on the roof too.
It had to be built stout to carry the stucco. The framing for the roof is 2X6 16"o.c., and the headers are 4X6. I have a good friend who is a salvage logger so I can get big wood cheap.
Tomorrow I'll try to post some pictures of the mangers which are accessable from the back side of the barn.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

O.K. after this I'll shut up about my new barn. I'm just so pleased with it. Here is a pic of the back side, showing the windows to the pairs of mangers. They are back to back, pieces of livestock panel angled to the divider wall between the stalls, two mangers per window. of course their favorite place to eat is behind the barn if I leave the window open, someone else's food.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't feel the need to shut up about your barn! We're all very glad you're excited, so please rattle on as much as you like. It's fun when the forums are active, so don't feel bad about being noisy. Heck, I dedicated an entire thread to pictures of my one single goat. I need some competition here!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My back yard used to look exactly like yours... except completely different.

Where you have spools I had junk cars. ;-)

Maybe I should have just stucco'd them.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

That would have worked. I have stuccoed couches before. Worked great.

Ali


----------

